# What is lease price per acre/Georgia



## carabrook (Jan 9, 2007)

Need an idea what folks are seeing for lease prices on good land but smaller parcels, say 100 acres or less. I am looking at some land and wondering what is normal for pricing. Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 9, 2007)

pending location.  leases in GA seem to range from $4.50 an acre to $15-$20 an acre.  For the most part they stay around the $9-$10 an acre range


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 9, 2007)

*Oglethorpe and Elbert counties*

I pay 8.75 in Elbert for 225 acres.
I pay 10.00 in Oglethorpe for 40 acres.
I paid 12.75 for 128 acres in Oglethorpe this year, but landowner has now gone to 16.75 per acre.


----------



## carabrook (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone else, the more info the better, thanks for the responses


----------



## frankwright (Jan 9, 2007)

We pay 9.00 per acre but I still remember when it was 1.25 an acre.


----------



## stev (Jan 9, 2007)

frankwright said:


> We pay 9.00 per acre but I still remember when it was 1.25 an acre.


Its heck getting old .The prices back then were good .


----------



## BKA (Jan 9, 2007)

We pay $7.50 an acre.  It's been leased from the same folks for about 35 years now I think.


----------



## carabrook (Jan 10, 2007)

more info the better here, keep em coming, thanks


----------



## carabrook (Jan 10, 2007)

more info/examples would be good, thanks


----------



## carabrook (Jan 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kevincox (Jan 12, 2007)

I had one in Baldwin county 100 acres for $6 acre. The following year  someone from Atlanta paid $20 per acre and outbid me. I'm not paying $20 an acre to hunt in Ga! I had another lease in Wilkinson county 200 acres for $7 an acre


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*price*

I just leased 300 acres in warren county for 8.50 per acre


----------



## gawhitetail (Jan 13, 2007)

*Close to the Metro*

I have paid $11.50 per acre for 237 acres in Stewart county with no camp or anything. The hunting wasnt even that good and it was 3 hours from home to boot.  

Now with an 11 year old I am willing to pay more to be close to the house.  Paid $11.60per acre in Jasper county for land that was just 12 foot pines and briars.  Tried to lease a prime piece (486 acres) in Jasper for $16.00 per acre but could not find 6 others to split it with.  I did not want too many members.

For '07/'08 I joined a club on the Morgan/Walton line.  Just over 600 acres for Just under $15.00 per acre.  I can be at the gate in less than an hour and there are simple rules, good folks, and exceptional hunting as well as 2 good sized ponds loaded with bass and bream.  I got lucky.

Supply and demand are driving the prices.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2007)

My buddy and I are dropping a lease this year in Burke Co. that we paid $10/acre.  This includes the owner planting basic food plots (wheat, rye, oats).  I suspect that it was going up this year, also.

I've had the lease for the past few years but am letting it go this year.  An hour to an 1.5 hour drive to get there and very poor results have opened my eyes to other possibilities.

The owner owns the adjacent land on one side and spends considerable amount of time going through our place...always giving us reports on where the tracks are.  I suspect our efforts to keep the area free of scent are shot during these uninvited visits.


----------



## river swamp rat (Jan 13, 2007)

Got a few tracts in Columbia, Burke, Richmond and Jefferson County. I pay $2.25, $5.00, $7.00, $8.00 and $10.00 a acre. I think the $2.25 is going up this year to $2.50 area with a five year lease.


----------



## carabrook (Jan 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 15, 2007)

*Price per acre*



carabrook said:


> Need an idea what folks are seeing for lease prices on good land but smaller parcels, say 100 acres or less. I am looking at some land and wondering what is normal for pricing. Thanks



A realistic price is around $9 an acre, but I've bid as high as $15 per acre and lost.  Some Florida hunters are paying very high prices for their leases and find they can get Georgia lease for less than half what they're paying, I don't blame them, but it's running our cost up considerably.


----------

